# Inquiry: The First Yard Haunt



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Lame first post, but I was wondering what the earliest photograph of a yard haunt would look like. Man, I'd be interested in seeing something like that.

Someone MUST have early pics of a Halloween yard haunt from the 50s, 60s or 70s. I'd love to see it.

I can remember displays when I was a kid, but barely.


----------

